# Where to charter?



## rogerleslie (Apr 15, 2001)

My wife will be turning the BIG 50 next spring and I want to take her on a bareboat trip. We chartered the BVIs many years ago and have just obtained our "Bareboat Certificate". If you could charter anywhere, where would it be? If you have any suggestions as to which charter company to use, that would also be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Well if you really meant "anywhere" it would be Tonga or Phuket Thailand.


----------



## Stede (Jun 13, 2002)

rleslie,

Seeing how you''ve done the BVI, I recommend you charter a boat out of St.Martin. I chartered one out of Oyster Pond,St.Martin a few years ago. Distances between islands are a little longer than the BVI, and the sailing is a little more aggressive, but it''s a very good trip. St.Barts is awesome with some of the most beautiful beaches in the world. The island of St.Martin is half French, and half Dutch. There are interesting stop offs on both sides. In Gustavia(Sp.) there is a whole street of excellent French restaurants. Take your lady to one--very romantic. Orient Bay is a trip somewhat on the "wild side" with a full nudist colony, but you don''t have to be a part of it if you don''t want to. The small island of Anguilla is awesome. There''s a coral reef around the island with some of the best snorkling anywhere in the Caribbean.There''s also the mystical island of Saba. It''s not a good sailing destination, but is well worth a trip over to see it''s rain forest via the hydrafoil craft. I could go on, but I have to go to my other job now.Cheers!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The third option is of course the Greek islands. Both previous destinations are excellent Tonga, Thialand, Tahitai, etc unbeleivable and some what easy sailing and I am sure you can get real good discounts after this years Sars scares... Caribbean perfect as its only in your back yard and offers many excellent destinations, all well organized and definatley beautiful... then for a little more adventure Greece, as a beginner I would recommend the Ionian side of the country, that is the western side of greece. Base your selves out of Levkas and sail around the gulf visiting places like Ithaca, Kefalonia, and Zakinthos, a week should be more than enough. Over here Sunsail run a very tight operation with good yachts and great hotels and resorts that offer the beginner the chance to do both sail a yacht and still have some down time in a comfortable hotel....
Moorings also offer the same service but a little more money..
Good luck with your choices let us know if we can offer any more ideas


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

[No message]


----------



## Stede (Jun 13, 2002)

Correction: The street of French restaurants I was referring to in my post are located along the waterfront in Grand Case,St.Martin. Gustavia is a small town on the island of St.Barts.


----------

